# (OH) Fox Red Male HRCH SH CGC



## trinitylabs (Feb 13, 2006)

HRCH Trinity's God of Thunder SH CGC (1 MH pass) is a gorgeous fox red male weighing about 75 pounds. He is very easy to train and a wonderful marker as well as blind runner. 

Thor's parents are FC AFC Fordland's Bored out Ford x HRCH UH Trinity's Gremlin Reaper MH CGC (Qualified for 2011 Master Nationals.)

OFA Excellent Hips LR-192805E29M-VPI
Elbows LR-EL50955M29-VPI
Patella LR-PA458/29M/P-VPI
Thyroid LR-TH519/29M-VPI
Cardiac LR-CA5092/29M/P-VPI
EIC LR-EIC872/1M-NOPI-CAR,
CNM Clear By Parentage
CERF Normal

Stud Fee is $500 or the price of the most expensive puppy

Thor can be viewed at http://trinitylabs.net under the 'Meet the Boys' page.
For more information you can reach Tierra Robinson at 740-577-7303


----------

